# attempted 28/30psi on a stock vr6 turbo , was fun



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi all i decided to try a few home made idea on my stock 2.8 12vvr6 , , which included 
2.5intercooler boost pipes , 2 intercoolers welded together 
choped a gt40 down for quicker spool 
skimed stock vr6 pistons 8.5.1 compression drop 
steel haead gasket 
46mm wastegate 
100mm intake 
625cc injectors 
r32 crank 
stand alone ecu 
3inch straight thow exhuast 
adaptord stockvr6 intake to side feed , 
engine its self was fine from 8psi to 15psi then 20 then thought chuff it ill try 30psi , , everything was fine , until i heard a death ratle ( either heat soak or deteration ) , thing is usely its the rear bank of pistons that blow , ive only had one melt no6 on the front bank and im sure part is the intake idea 

heres a pic 
















i think ive personaly done well considering it was homemade etc, im glad there werent exspensive pistons sat there  
any intake thoughts of what i can adapt into to a mk1 4wd caddy , problem is room ,,


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

hmm i was thinking of running high 20s on the dyno tomorrow... but i guess ill just keep it at mid 20s... lol i will run a mixed 100oct and 93 plus water/meth injection to keep things cool... :beer: 

btw... those are some bendy pipes...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

engine was fine at 20psi  with 11.5afr in boost , yearh dropped a little , boloc..k with turbo area , so had to knock a s bend up lol , but must have worked well as intak temps were 60 in hard boost with u.k sun at 20 odd deg ,, something we dont get utch off over here


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

where the hell is that exhaust going?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

JettaConA-G60 said:


> where the hell is that exhaust going?


 had to nip it thew rain try , no room at rear and blows straight out the side


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Damn son!! Did you trim the pistons to fit the R32 crank?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

yearh otherwise the dam pistons stuck up too far out of the bores , plus had rehone the bore lips from were the old stock piston used to move to ,, dam knackerd injector caused the piston failure not to worry its sorted now


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

are you sure you got final CR 8.5:1 on the button? 

the metal HG would have given you an extra .5 as well as the extra throw on the R32 crank... if I'm allowed to guess I think you may have pushed the CR back into the 10s with the crank... 

if that wasn't the issue... I would say bad injector 

Balls for doing what you did though!!!:beer:


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice looking intake  

Shame about the piston, but you seem to be able to turn these motors round quickly :thumbup: 

60 deg intake temp sounds a touch high to me. My AWIC is always 10-15 deg C above atmosphere over summer, and 5 - 10 above in autumn / winter. See if you can get it a bit lower, it will help with det problems.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

VeeRar6ix said:


> are you sure you got final CR 8.5:1 on the button?
> 
> the metal HG would have given you an extra .5 as well as the extra throw on the R32 crank... if I'm allowed to guess I think you may have pushed the CR back into the 10s with the crank...


 Bingo, my thoughts exactly. I think you ended up with a higher compression ratio than you realized.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

KubotaPowered said:


> Bingo, my thoughts exactly. I think you ended up with a higher compression ratio than you realized.


 i also run a headspacer as well , piston skiming was just so the pistons didnt stand proud, ps stock was higher then stock , ive tested mine to just check and shows 8 , i wanted 7 tbh , but not to worry , it was the injector that caused the fault dam thing


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

JettaConA-G60 said:


> where the hell is that exhaust going?


 
this is wereit goes lol ,


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

what bolts did you use in the motor for interest sake?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi pal i used stock bolts , ie head. crank, 12.9 most upgrade , but ic an say stock bolts , rod,pistons and spacer will run a fine 20psi 25,30 id recomend crank bolts ,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

also when i fitted mk4 golf 2.8 24v engine and fitted a 3.2 head i used vauxhall head bolts (gm)from a deisel  very cheep and very effective


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

I wanted to try and skim my pistons too to decrease CR, but opted to try a piston from another VW engine...they are from an VW 5 cylinder motor had to bore out to 82.5mm though, they are very similar to the 2.0 8v pistons... end result was 8.5:1 CR with stock gasket... i have seen many VRT's drop their CR like this and are running perfectly for years... 

also with all stock bolts in the motor...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Its always fun to do these type of projects though. Having them blow up makes the next project even more fun! :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

your a sick man adaptorman. You should post up on either realhomemadeturbo.com or homemadeturbo.com. 

Lots of hands on crazy projects there, One dude is building a Dodge powerwagon with a pair of eaton m90s and a pair of holset hx35's. 

Ever consider a holset hx52, one honda i know has made just over 700whp with one


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

VeeRar6ix said:


> I wanted to try and skim my pistons too to decrease CR, but opted to try a piston from another VW engine...they are from an VW 5 cylinder motor had to bore out to 82.5mm though, they are very similar to the 2.0 8v pistons... end result was 8.5:1 CR with stock gasket... i have seen many VRT's drop their CR like this and are running perfectly for years...
> 
> also with all stock bolts in the motor...


 they look bang on pal i would assume ofther vechical pistons would fit .or make fit , but i was a little unsure regards wrist pin measurements on other vw models, i was tempted to try tdi pistons but couldnt get the right size  
i know this is probley a daft question but from a stock bore vr6 size to 82.5 do u find mutch differnce , as i personaly couldnt tell ,,:laugh:


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> your a sick man adaptorman. You should post up on either realhomemadeturbo.com or homemadeturbo.com.
> 
> Lots of hands on crazy projects there, One dude is building a Dodge powerwagon with a pair of eaton m90s and a pair of holset hx35's.
> 
> Ever consider a holset hx52, one honda i know has made just over 700whp with one


 ill have to stop these silly ideas and just keep the boost down lol , as this gt40 is a bit too dangrous :laugh:


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Its always fun to do these type of projects though. Having them blow up makes the next project even more fun! :thumbup:opcorn:


 yearh all fun i guess ,i reckon i could strip rebuild one now blind :laugh:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

show them what you did to the turbo, they will sh!t their pants, adaptorman. i promise!!!! never mind, here ya go. 



adaptorman said:


> thing is otti if i paint it i dearnt put anything in it lol may get scrated were as it is now , anything can be thown in and carnt hurt it tbh lol
> small problem , (only a small one lol) turbos knackerd , so thought id go searching and found this
> 
> 
> ...


 



adaptorman said:


> tbh i was getting pulled down for this , but tbh i had good reason to try it , and have to say its turned the caddy mental onto a whole new leval of power as oringal the turbo was a gt40 with a 1.14 hotside
> i was seeing late boost and lag , now im boosting from 2600rpm with no surge and will pull clean to 30psi , , but its very risky with a stock engine, with stock head/crank/and skimed pistons , but the timing /afrs/fuel map /intake temps look good  i dearnt risk anymore but im sure the turbo will boost more ,plus its still a t4 twinscroll
> approx 200mile , few pics
> 
> ...


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

One hell of a thread right here


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, this is crazy stuff


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

adaptor you are a crazyman! and deserve a :beer: 
thats pretty slick what you did with the turbo :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

adaptorman... the torque is very noticeable... both off and on boost....

did I mention that this thread is sick!:thumbup:


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

cheers guys , i thought well , if it wont spool ,, make it spool , still working fine, no shaft play and houseing is spot on , new product , welded turbo s ( wounder if it will take off )


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

im also going to try ( bare with me on this one ) use a obd1 2.8 vr6 loom/ecu (think you guys have jetta,s etc, but wired onto a 24v 2.8 vr6 , but lock the vvt so in theroy it should be same stock valve timing, but flow a little better ,then with a bit a vag ecu tinkering tunie ecu to run some 560cc injector 3bar , but run these at 4bar around 625cc , oh did i meation turbo too, i carnt say what or how well it may go , but im going to try it , reason is a stock ecu has kock detection , and indvidual clyinder tuning , (mind looking at ecu mapping on a vr6 , its pretty confuseing and mind blowing tbh ,,:banghead:
just an idea as if it dosent work, i can simpley re plug my stand alone back in too15min job (mulitplugs)
i used to run a r32 hybrid ans a 2.8 24v before but i was having crank failure (spun bearings) , so ive fitted a mk3 vr6 crank into the 24v engine and fitted upratted bearings hopeing this should cure the problem (worth a try i thought )y
few pics


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^^ Man, Talk about stuffing it! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## euro4-DoOr (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

That is some sick build. I love the exhaust through the rain tray. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> That is some sick build. I love the exhaust through the rain tray. All I can say is WOW!


he had to put it threw the side as there was no room at the back of the engine due to the 4x4 transfer box


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

cant ms run knock detection?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi you can buy knok detection add on and programe them for the bore size etc , but what ive read there not reible enoegh ,other then this the ms1,2 are spot on ecus and less complex then stock vag ecus ,choices choices lol,ive also another option  the ms3x will be out soon too 

pitty i couldnt get the exhust runing down under the car , tryed all way , time manifold and turbo is sqeezed in there , all you see down the rear is bulk head/steering rack/transforbox/propshaft drives  im tempord to scrap the turbo manifold and put the turbo were the battery is , i then could run the turbo downpipe in front off the gearbox and under the car....ideas ideas ,


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

wow :beer: good job with the gt40


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

acee_dub said:


> wow :beer: good job with the gt40


cheers dub................


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

VeeRar6ix said:


> I wanted to try and skim my pistons too to decrease CR, but opted to try a piston from another VW engine...they are from an VW 5 cylinder motor had to bore out to 82.5mm though, they are very similar to the 2.0 8v pistons... end result was 8.5:1 CR with stock gasket... i have seen many VRT's drop their CR like this and are running perfectly for years...
> 
> also with all stock bolts in the motor...



:thumbup: can you give me more info what engine your pistons are from... im burning oil and going to get a spare block rebored


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

from what i heard from my buddy, knock detection on ms is a bit of a hassle as you basically have to get the engine to knock to be able to let the computer know when it happens blah blah blah, itll never be like oem knock detection unless you blew up a few engines trying to get it all down proper


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

bit of alsorts tbh , ie , boost/air temps, faults on injectors,anything can happern tbh , but im going to try a 625cc with the gt40 on stock ecu/wireing see if it works any better and add lanch control to stock ecu too


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

mine came back unsure of compression drop , but dont look too bad for a guess


next block came back rebored out for 83.1mm pistons ,








so poped pistons in (not bad for a guess approx 2mm from the top bore lip with deep centres,
















quick pic of a stock vr6 piston bore


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

:thumbup:

I guess the next step is measuring up the CR?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

lol yearh , ill just add a 2mm spacer tbh safe shouldnt be far off


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

:mad scientist:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

the top of the block(headgasket side) does not look good.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi do u mean the block surface?gt40 or something with the pistons ,, (hope everythings going well for you


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

mad ,carnt beat trying differnert ideas, (it was cheep to do total for block/pistons/crank.225.00 pounds sterling , u carnt buy a old decent vr6 lump as good for this price ,,


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

Resurrection.

wow that hot side looks ****ed.


----------

